# Listentext vertikal zentrieren



## Norman_79 (1. August 2010)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

ich denke dieses ist nur ein kleines Problem und Ihr könnt mir schnell helfen ;-)

Ich habe eine ungeordnete horizontale Liste und möchte gerne meinen Text vertikal zentrieren. Horizontal funktioniert nur mit dem vertikalen  tue ich mich schwer. 
Zur Zeit ist der Text "oben zentriert".



```
#menue ul{
     list-style: none;
     font-size: 10pt;	 
     text-align: center;
     border: 1px solid #ffffff;
     height: 50px;
 }

#menue li{
     margin:0px 5px 0px 5px;
     padding: 0px 0px 0px 0px;
     height: 30px;
     width: 90px;
     float: left;
     background-image: url(../style/grafik/menue_bg_small.gif);
     background-repeat: no-repeat;
     background-position: center;
     border: 1px solid #ff0000;
	 }
```
Danke für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## Maik (1. August 2010)

Hi,

ergänze mal den Regelblock des *<li>*-Elements mit *line-height:30px*, um seinen Inhalt vertikal zu zentrieren.

Soll desweiteren das *<li>*-Element innerhalb des  höher formatierten *<ul>*-Elements vertikal zentriert werden, gleichst du dies einfach mit einem oberen Außenabstand aus.


```
#menue li{
     margin:9px 5px 0px 5px;
     padding: 0px 0px 0px 0px;
     height: 30px;
     line-height:30px;
     width: 90px;
     float: left;
     background: url(../style/grafik/menue_bg_small.gif);
     background-repeat: no-repeat;
     background-position: center;
     border: 1px solid #ff0000;
         }
```

mfg Maik


----------



## Norman_79 (1. August 2010)

Hallo Maik,

Klasse vielen Dank hat wunderbar geklappt.

Danke.


----------

